# retiling a shower stall



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Gonna need a picture of this one.
How is the shower pan constructed?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> SharperCleaning:
> "Bathroom remodeling project is ready for the tiling phase of the shower stall and the bathroom flooring. The shower framing is done, and the plumbing has been roughed in. The first step in the tile phase is to prepare the floor and shower stall for ceramic tile application, and in the case of the stall, making sure it's as water proof as possible."


So.....
This comment (above) is supposed to be in response to the OP's original statement????? Is that correct?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> So.....
> This comment (above) is supposed to be in response to the OP's original statement????? Is that correct?


This is one of those posters who type pleasantries. Vaguely touching on the subject, but not really adding to it.
Like:
Don't forget the towel bars!!
OR
A pretty rug will just make the space standout in a crowd:smartass:

Ron


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> This is one of those posters who type pleasantries. Vaguely touching on the subject, but not really adding to it.
> Like:
> Don't forget the towel bars!!
> OR
> ...


That is kind of what I was thinking. A sophomore with nothing to say determined to say something. Got it!

Well it's been four days, I see no reason to waste any more time here.


----------

